

Ask HN: Success from A/B testing? - leslyn

I am interested to know how many of you have initiated an A/B test of your home page and was it instrumental in helping you make decisions? We are considering a redesign and are thinking about an A/B test with the two different landing pages but I wanted to hear about your experiences first.
======
glimcat
37signals posted a good series on this, including quantitative results.

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2977-behind-the-scenes-
highri...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2977-behind-the-scenes-highrise-
marketing-site-ab-testing-part-1)

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2983-behind-the-scenes-ab-
tes...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2983-behind-the-scenes-ab-testing-
part-2-how-we-test)

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2991-behind-the-scenes-ab-
tes...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2991-behind-the-scenes-ab-testing-
part-3-final)

~~~
leslyn
Thanks so much ... very enlightening and exactly on point! I appreciate the
info.

